# Operation Afghanistan Christmas Lights



## batterystation (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry guys that it has been so long but I need your help. We have a sniper platoon deep in the hills of Afghanistan that needs a great Christmas and as in the past, I am asking for help. I hope this is the right place for this thread and if not I am sorry. Below are the details as shown on this page:
http://www.batterystation.com/afghansnipers.htm

Every Christmas we send a ton of assorted lights, batteries, coffee, etc. to a military outfit in Iraq or Afghanistan that is not otherwise going to have a very nice Christmas. This year it is these guys in Afghanistan. A local friend and EMT Rob hooked us up with this unit in Afghanistan. I contact each of my suppliers and politely ask if they might have anything laying around (new, used, seconds, etc.) that we might add to this Christmas shipment. Some donate and some don't.

I do not hold anything against those that don't but I am also not afraid to ask. These guys are there not by their choice and are working hard in an environment that you and I could probably never survive in so I figure they deserve one heck of a Christmas!!! Here are a few of the guys from this forward base in Afghanistan. This is a sniper group right in the thick of the action. Thank you for anything you can do to help us on this 2007 Christmas cause.

We will begin shipping anything donated to these fine troops on Monday, December 3 2007 and continue shipping until everything is out the door. We want these soldiers to have the best Christmas they have ever had away from home. Nothing beats Christmas at home but these troops cannot be at home, so lets take some home to them. 

I wish to express a very early thanks to the following companies which we have contacted that have agreed to make whatever donations they can toward this cause. This list will be updated on a regular basis. 

Thank you to Surefire, Pelican, Inova, and TNR for contributing to this effort and Ozark Radio Network and West Plains Chamber of Commerce for helping spread the word!!! This started 24 hours ago. Sorry I am late posting.

Please join us in this effort to make Christmas a special event even in the remote mountains somewhere in Afghanistan for these fine troops fighting for our freedom. As in the past, I sincerely thank all the fine CPFers here.

EDIT: I need to find some CREE P-60 replacement LED lamps to go in some G2Z lights we are shipping over there. If anyone knows who makes a good one please email me the info.


----------



## FollowTheLight (Nov 8, 2007)

This looks like a great cause - how does one make a monetary donation?

Cheers.


----------



## batterystation (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to mention that. When we did the Hellfire Predator Christmas donations, we got both product and monetary donations. If monetary donations are sent, they are used AT COST in our store for whatever it is they need the most. A ledger is kept as before and a total is available. A great number of people here have contributed in the past to Operation Greengoose. This is similar, just a smaller outfit in Afghanistan. Paypal can be sent to [email protected] if that works the best. You may tell us what you want funds spent on or if not mentioned, we will use discretion.
Thanks again. Kevin


----------



## Lebkuecher (Nov 8, 2007)

Great cause Kevin and I hope everyone considers giving something. I think it is outstanding you and your company care enough to do this for our troops.


----------



## TacticalGrilling (Nov 8, 2007)

Kevin,
I'll donate a set of my kit. Are your snipers Army or Corps? Let me know so I can send the appropriate pattern. Thanks for doing this for our boys.

Be Safe, Grill Tactical.

-Nick
TacticalGrilling.com


----------



## topcat39 (Nov 8, 2007)

use your discretion Kevin

I respectfully suggest that this thread should be a sticky - a really great cause:thumbsup:


----------



## batterystation (Nov 8, 2007)

TacticalGrilling said:


> Kevin,
> I'll donate a set of my kit. Are your snipers Army or Corps? Let me know so I can send the appropriate pattern. Thanks for doing this for our boys.
> 
> Be Safe, Grill Tactical.
> ...



I believe they are Army Special Forces. See the photo here and you might be able to tell. We hope to bury these guys with stuff just like the Hellfire Squadron the last three Christmas seasons.
http://www.batterystation.com/afghansnipers.htm
If someone can paste those pics in here, do it. I don't know how.
Thanks guys! You people are too generous.


----------



## Schmenge (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for doing this for our guys. As a newbie it's great to know there are guys and businesses like you. Hope you get a ton of donations. Merry Christmas!


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't want to sound like the Grinch, but how does this square with Rule 8? :shrug:


----------



## topcat39 (Nov 9, 2007)

Seems to me this clause in Rule 8 applies: 

The criteria I use for this is if I can't get away from it on TV/radio 

Last time I looked, the war on terrorism is pretty hard to get away from on TV/radio. 

Then again, I'm a noob, so what do I know


----------



## Greta (Nov 9, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> I don't want to sound like the Grinch, but how does this square with Rule 8? :shrug:


Kevin knows he has always had my (CPF's) support on this.... :twothumbs


----------



## ledaholic (Nov 9, 2007)

Here are Kevins pics.


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 9, 2007)

Many thanks to Kevin and BatteryStation for supporting our troops. God Bless America!


----------



## Derek Dean (Nov 9, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> I don't want to sound like the Grinch, but how does this square with Rule 8? :shrug:


A very fair question, and since this is ok with Sasha, I'm happy to donate. What a wonderful gesture Kevin. Thanks for taking the time to put this together!


----------



## JohnB (Nov 9, 2007)

Kevin
Great cause! I will be more than happy to send you 
some lights for this cause. I have some 21 LED AAA lights that would work nicely for them.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## AFAustin (Nov 9, 2007)

Kevin,

PP sent. Pls. use it as you see fit.

Thanks for taking on another great project. :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 9, 2007)

Sasha said:


> Kevin knows he has always had my (CPF's) support on this.... :twothumbs


Yay! :kiss:



ledaholic said:


>


Just for a moment I thought that bottle was a torch (of the flashlight kind). :sigh:


----------



## batterystation (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a note from Bruce (Nick's dad) that I thought I would share with everyone. Also, if someone would email me, I will send them the photos that Bruce sent with this email. They are awesome. I am sorry I don't know how to resize and post them here. Someone please contact me and I will send them over. There are several and you can choose. The Barrett one is awesome! I would like to express and early thanks to you guys. Every Christmas we try to do our part as one small piece of this huge project. It is an honor to be a servant this Christmas season and give these guys an awesome Christmas. Bruce also told me that this IS a surprise. They have NO idea what is coming. His note starts here:

Kevin:

Just wanted to take this opportunity to extend my personal Thanks to you, and all of The Battery Station! (and CPFers!)

As you know, members of www.AR15.com are running a specific ‘thread’ dedicated to supporting my son (Nick), his fellow snipers, and other troops, presently serving with the 1-91st Airborne Cavalry, 173rd Airborne Combat Team (Task Force Saber) at Forward Operating Base (FOB) in Afghanistan - right on the Pakistan/Afghanistan border.

After visiting the site this afternoon I was absolutely overwhelmed by the support you’ve offered for the Boys … it is most humbling to realize there are those like you, and your fellow employees, who are so willing to step forward to support our Troops … humbling as I said, but also a whole lot of pride realizing that what these Troops are doing is recognized and appreciated.

When that website was first started, Nick asked me to forward a ‘personalized’ photo of the Recon Platoon and/or the Sniper Team to those who chose to get involved – as a VERY small token of Thanks for their support.

As such and as per his wishes – photos are attached - sized and suitable for printing. It is with hope you will take them to heart and realize what you, and all of The Battery Station, are doing is not only greatly appreciated by the Boys … but also by the families of each.

Additionally, I’ve attached some photos without the personalization so that you can use them for the drive if you'd like too. Or if you want to ‘pull’ some of the pictures off the site itself you’re more than welcome.

Again, heartfelt and sincerest THANKS !! 

Bruce

p.s. In case you’re interested - Nick is front row center in the Recon Platoon photo (with his M24 Sniper Rifle) and on the left in the Hatchet / Sniper Team photo with his .50 Caliber Barrett. Longest shot to date with that 'cannon' – 2400 meters (1.5 miles). *s*


----------



## paulr (Nov 11, 2007)

Kevin, how about posting a snail mail address where stuff can be sent, either on your site or here on this thread.


----------



## batterystation (Nov 11, 2007)

paulr said:


> Kevin, how about posting a snail mail address where stuff can be sent, either on your site or here on this thread.



Sure, if anyone wants to send something directly to the troops, email me and I will send over their direct APO address. I am trying to avoid putting that address on the internet at this point for security reasons but would be glad to send it to anyone who wants it. You can also send stuff here with "Afghanistan" somewhere on it:

Kevin Falkner
The Battery Station LLC
303 Washington Ave.
West Plains MO 65775

If it is heavy, you may call me for our UPS account number if you want.
I think Derek is posting those photos too shortly. Thanks!!!

Don't send anything over there too soon as Nick will be the only one that knows anything about it. He has been sworn to secrecy by his wife.


----------



## Nebula (Nov 11, 2007)

Kevin - Thank you for your very generous gesture. I would like to participate by sending a few items and by sending you a Paypal (to be used at your discretion). First, I have a few questions. 

1. In terms of gift lights, may I assume that R123 primaries are the battery of choice? 

2. Are these guys equipped for using rechargeables? 

3. Is there a particular light (or brand) that has been requested?

4. Is there a preference for emitter color?

Thanks, 

Kirk


----------



## Derek Dean (Nov 11, 2007)

Here you go Kevin.


----------



## batterystation (Nov 11, 2007)

Nebula said:


> 1. In terms of gift lights, may I assume that R123 primaries are the battery of choice?
> 
> 2. Are these guys equipped for using rechargeables?
> 
> ...



Kirk - All,
Not sure on the rechargeable issue but I would assume they could as the base has AC. Surefire, Streamlight, Pelican, and Inova are all chipping in on this operation. This is a first. Rayovac is donating alkalines and we are designating PP donations to primary CR123A cells. They should end up with a full case of CR123A batteries I think. 

No particulars have been specified as they do not know this is happening. It is a stealth donation. I believe Streamlight is donating a light that has various colors of LEDs and Inova did donate some red X5 lights. We are in the position of not being picky or making special requests of the manufacturers. We will gladly accept whatever they send. 

I figure between everyone, these guys will be the best light equipped unit in Afghanistan.
Awesome photos, thanks for posting!!! I want one of those .50s.


----------



## Nebula (Nov 12, 2007)

Kevin - thanks for the quick reply. I guess I should have re-read my own questions before sending. What I meant to ask (but failed miserably in the execution) was what battery type light you have requested of the donor companys. Sorry. It sounds like most everything will be primary 123 powered so this information will help me narrow my list. Guess I should hang onto the 1x18650 light I had thought of contributing. 

Thanks, 

Kirk


----------



## Derek Dean (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a question Kevin, is this only for lights, or would you be interested in other items for your holiday care packages? Thanks again for thinking of our troops.


----------



## batterystation (Nov 13, 2007)

On a local level, companies are donating some stuff like jerky, toothpaste, candybars, coffee, and stuff like that. Kids at the local schools are making cards to send and some videos. We are taking care of hot chocolate too.

On a sorry note, I quote the following from Bruce (Nick's Dad).

"Nick's unit lost two more yesterday due to an IED, one a close friend, the other his Captain from his original 1-91st Troop that he was assigned to prior to being selected for Sniper ... another friend severely wounded and Medevac'd out to Germany. Just thought you'd want to know ... Afghanistan is the 'forgotten war', the media is too busy reporting on all the negatives from Iraq ... Nick will be one of the pallbears when they put their fallen brothers onto the plane to go 'home' later today."

And I just found out the dog in the picture died in a firefight:

"as a side note and for any who may ask, the dog in the picture was named 'Trigger'. He was their IED/Explosives Dog who accompanied the Platoon on their missions. He fell about three months ago during a firefight while attacking a Taliban who was trying to launch an RPG at our Boys ..."

Again, a huge thanks to everyone helping us pull this off. It is a good thing in the middle of a real bad situation. If we can add one little glimmer of light in such a dreary place, then we have accomplished our goal.


----------



## BIGIRON (Nov 13, 2007)

Bump. 

I'd like to keep this close to the top so more folks can read it and hopefully participate.


----------



## Derek Dean (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Kevin,
How's *Operation Afghanistan Christmas Lights* shaping up? Could you still use some donations?


----------



## batterystation (Nov 15, 2007)

We probably have the lights covered by now given the tremendous response from Inova, Pelican, Surefire, and Streamlight. Rayovac is also donating alkalines. We will take care of the lithiums. The local folks are starting a pile here too. Since the weather gets REAL cold there, we are trying to round up hot chocolate and coffee by the case. We are wiping out the local stores of hot chocolate. Tube socks were requested too. I used to have a good connection for the throw-away handwarmers but have not sold them in years.
Tomorrow we will be updating the request list on their page once we run down the list of stuff we have and stuff still needed. Oh yes, candy bars were needed and jerky. Thanks for the help.


----------



## batterystation (Nov 16, 2007)

We received flashlights today from Pelican and Streamlight. A small mountain of lights. More coming yet from Inova and Surefire. Please thank these fine manufacturers for their MOST generous donation for the troops!!! There will be no darkness there. We also started getting some consumables on a local level. Ozark Radio Network is starting radio spots on ALL of their stations here this weekend for the cause too for FREE.


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 18, 2007)

Even though they're _Army_ guys,  I requested it go towards a couple G2L's but having read the rest of the thread, feel free to use it more appropriately!

I had the pleasure of meeting greengoose/Brian at a CPF SHOT Show party that Mr Ted Bear set up a few years back before pk started sponsoring them. We had a mutual friend (In my case, going back 30 years.) He gave me a ride back to my hotel, and I gave him a custom CR2 light. I later sent them both CR2 lights from a short run I did. 

Thanks for the warmandfuzzy flashback and the contributions for our troops!

Larry


----------



## Sigman (Nov 19, 2007)

Well Larry, you have been known to shock people!  
_ (inside joke for those that don't know - carry on!  )_


----------



## batterystation (Nov 20, 2007)

Cheers to Gerber Blades. Another manufacturer on board!!!


----------



## batterystation (Dec 3, 2007)

Today we shipped the first 50 boxes of stuff to the guys in Afghanistan. We have more to pack and donations are still coming in. It should be a very Merry Christmas for the Task Force Saber. Thanks to all who participated and those who still are. A huge thanks to all the light manufacturers (Streamlight, Pelican, Surefire and Inova) who all chipped in for these guys.
They will be the best LED equipped unit in all of Afghanistan. 

Thanks again for all your support. Photo of the packing crew is at the bottom of this page:

http://www.batterystation.com/afghansnipers.htm


----------



## AFAustin (Dec 3, 2007)

That's a happy looking packing crew---were they paid in flashlights? 

Congratulations, Kevin, on the great success of this project. With that volume of goodies to distribute, next year you may have to spread it around to several worthy units!

Merry Christmas! :santa:


----------



## batterystation (Dec 4, 2007)

As the last 4 years, this has been an honor to be allowed to help in this project. I am going to make a list of "thank you's" next week. The local Chamber of Commerce, Radio Stations, Churches, Schools, Newspaper, and dozens of West Plains busineses and individuals and CPFers and AR15 members, and and and.....

Our local Fed Ex driver made a haul to Sam's club for socks, jerky, candy, gum, dry soup, etc. Everyone seems to have lent a hand in this.

The packing crew got paid in pop this time. Christopher has been a quality testing (wrecking) crew for flashlight durability too. Ashley addressed custom forms all day. 

It is really neat to see all the kids, schools, scouts, etc participate. There are home made Christmas cards and thank you notes in every box along with a note saying who donated the stuff in that particular box. We really tried to make this as personal as possible.


----------



## stansbrew (Dec 7, 2007)

Brings a tear to my eye. Good on ya! Look for a donation from me strait away. Tell them boys thanks.


----------



## batterystation (Dec 8, 2007)

As of today, Friday the 7th of December, 65 boxes have been shipped to this platoon. We have enough local donations and a few more lights yet for an easy dozen more boxes. The stuff just keeps on coming in the door!!! Our local radio network really did this big. They ran free ads for two weeks on all 5 of their stations. People keep asking if it is too late and we say heck no bring it on down. We will pack boxes again probably most of the day tomorrow for another huge Monday shipment. Thanks again everyone. It is too cool that these guys on the Pakistan border will have an awesome Christmas!!!!!! We also pray for their continued safety and protection.
http://www.batterystation.com/afghansnipers.htm


----------



## Schmenge (Dec 8, 2007)

batterystation said:


> Thanks again everyone. It is too cool that these guys on the Pakistan border will have an awesome Christmas!!!!!! We also pray for their continued safety and protection.
> http://www.batterystation.com/afghansnipers.htm



No, THANK YOU Kevin, for organizing this and doing the heavy lifting. I hope they'll remember this Christmas for a long, long time. Let's all say a prayer for the safety of these wonderful guys, and that they'll get the job done and come home soon. God bless our soldiers, sailors, airmen and marines, and God bless America!


----------



## batterystation (Dec 15, 2007)

I understand from Nick's dad Bruce that a mountain of boxes has arrived at the Task Force Saber base in Afghanistan. I hope to have news or pictures shortly of the unpack celebration. Inova lights have just departed that direction and more local donations continue to pour into the store on a daily basis. Box count shipped now exceeds 70. Guys, this is a record in the five years we have done this. 

Again, I cannot thank everyone enough for their support for these troops that cannot be home for Christmas. I have already been told that some of them do not even have family, so we are their adopted family this Christmas. 

This project has helped brighten a very gloomy event here in our family too and for that I am also thankful. Please do express thanks to the companies that have donated. It was most generous of them to help out.


----------



## JohnB (Dec 17, 2007)

Great work on this Kevin. 

Hopefully soon we will not need to send 
lights to these guys because they are coming home!

Thanks

John


----------



## batterystation (Dec 31, 2007)

The Christmas gift arrival in Afghanistan went awesome!!! If someone would be so kind as to email me, I have a few pictures I want to post but don't know how to do that. Everyone over there expressed their thanks for all the stuff sent. Almost 100 boxes sent. Great work and thanks everyone!


----------



## AFAustin (Dec 31, 2007)

batterystation said:


> The Christmas gift arrival in Afghanistan went awesome!!! If someone would be so kind as to email me, I have a few pictures I want to post but don't know how to do that. Everyone over there expressed their thanks for all the stuff sent. Almost 100 boxes sent. Great work and thanks everyone!



Kevin, 

So glad to hear it---that's great!

As for posting the photos, I have only the most basic abilities myself, but have found that Photobucket.com is easy to use (and free).


----------



## IowaWalker (Dec 31, 2007)

Kevin,

I sent you a PM with my email address, if you will send me the pics I will be happy to post them here.

John


----------



## IowaWalker (Jan 7, 2008)

I received three pictures from Kevin tonight... he may have sent more, but yahoo is bad about stopping them if they exceed some kind of limit.







A few pic's of the Christmas Boxes ... Nick said there were even more boxes in the first shipment, that's the 2nd shipment he's standing in front of .... A Very Personal and Heartfelt Thanks from me to all that helped make their Christmas a little more special ... ^5's ... 











Gotta love those skull caps !! All hand made by a website member!


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks, IowaWalker, for posting these. And thanks, Kevin, for sharing them.

Looks like Christmas was a little brighter for these guys. :santa:


----------



## Artful (Nov 14, 2008)

I assume doing the same this year?


----------



## dezurtrat (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey guys! New to the forum here but donated last year via Kevin at the Battery Station. Are we doing this again this year? Sorry as I may be a little late on this.

Thanks!


----------



## KD5XB (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow! I read this whole thread, and was reaching for my wallet to get out the debit card, when I find dezurtrat's post and realize I'm a year late!

Is/was there something this year?


----------



## chew socks (Nov 29, 2008)

KD5XB said:


> Wow! I read this whole thread, and was reaching for my wallet to get out the debit card, when I find dezurtrat's post and realize I'm a year late!
> 
> Is/was there something this year?



Me too...i was looking forward to getting my parents to donate.


----------



## KD5XB (Nov 29, 2008)

PM headed to each of you.


----------



## chew socks (Nov 29, 2008)

Okay, for those interested i have sent Kevin of Batterystation to ask him if he will be organizing this charity again this year....as soon as he responds i will post it here for all to see.


----------



## divine (Nov 29, 2008)

Your monetary donation link does not work.


----------



## divine (Nov 29, 2008)

chew socks said:


> Okay, for those interested i have sent Kevin of Batterystation to ask him if he will be organizing this charity again this year....as soon as he responds i will post it here for all to see.


Oh... I didn't even notice this was a thread from last year.


----------



## 1dash1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Count me in. Our boys in Afghanistan deserve the best. :thumbsup:


----------



## dezurtrat (Nov 29, 2008)

1dash1 said:


> Count me in. Our boys in Afghanistan deserve the best. :thumbsup:


 
x2! These guys are awesome and deserve our support!


----------

